# Krib Fry again :)



## Paul M (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey All,
I was just thinking I should move my 16 fry into my other tanks. There about 5 months old and went to feed them tonight and all the fry are hanging out at the top. I thought kinda wierd. Then i saw the female dart after one of the fry and looked a little closer and have about 30 new fry there protecting.
These have some nice color.

Paul


----------



## krellious (Jan 17, 2007)

the female will protect her fry vigirously. remove the old ones asap.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 31, 2005)

I got all but 2 out. There quick. I have them in a 20 gal with hiding place's. As soon as I removed the other 12 the babies came right out in the open. Till Dad saw there was a couple left. There still out alot more now. It look's like there is close to about 40 of them. 
The one's that are about 6 month's old i just moved have some very nice color. A nice solid dark srtipe and red tinting on the tail fin top and bottum and bottum rear fins.

I know there breeding pair fish but if lef in ltogether long enough will they breed brother and sister and is that bad l;ike humans.

Paul


----------



## Paul M (Mar 31, 2005)

I got all but 2 out. There quick. I have them in a 20 gal with hiding place's. As soon as I removed the other 12 the babies came right out in the open. Till Dad saw there was a couple left. There still out alot more now. It look's like there is close to about 40 of them. 
The one's that are about 6 month's old i just moved have some very nice color. A nice solid dark srtipe and red tinting on the tail fin top and bottum and bottum rear fins.

I know there breeding pair fish but if lef in ltogether long enough will they breed brother and sister and is that bad like humans.

Paul


----------



## krellious (Jan 17, 2007)

yeah they will spawn bro and sis. and no it isnt bad... unless there is a genetic defect. otherwise it is safe. **** most 'fancy' guppies are inbred. and they are bred for some strong charasteristic.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 31, 2005)

Cool,
The babies are getting more color than the parents. 

Paul


----------



## Paul M (Mar 31, 2005)

All the babies that are about 6 months old are out and in a 20 with 11 yellow lab fry also.
They have some great potential. 

Paul


----------

